# Provincial Nominee Program



## vmkrish2002 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi 

I have a score of 380+ points and would like to know, the duration before I am called up for a Visa Invitation.
As per the trend, I have seen that the average base points in between 420 and 450 every month.

I have 2 questions:
1. What are my chances of getting an invite through the Express Entry Program. My Age is 30 years. Have 2 Degrees as per the WES report, IELT scores are 7.5 overall. Am Married but haven't got my spouse's IELTS or Educational Assessment done yet.

2. If I dont qualify through the Express Entry program, how do I approach the PNP method. 

Please help!!

Murali


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

vmkrish2002 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a score of 380+ points and would like to know, the duration before I am called up for a Visa Invitation.
> As per the trend, I have seen that the average base points in between 420 and 450 every month.
> ...


With a CRS rank of 380, you'll not likely get an Invitation to Apply (ITA), as the lowest ranking score to receive an ITA has been 450 and no lower. 

If your CRS ranking doesn't meet or exceed the CRS rank drawn by the Canadian government, then you will not receive an ITA and your profile will remain in the Express Entry pool until either a) your CRS ranking meets or exceeds the CRS rank, as drawn by the government (which your 380+ CRS will never do); or b) your profile has been in the Express Entry pool for 1 year (_*one*_ year), at which time it will be withdrawn as expired and you will have to reapply again to re-enter the Express Entry pool.

You could try having your spouse's IELTS and Educational assessments done, but unless it can get you 70 points or more, you'll still not receive an ITA without a _valid, qualifying_ job offer or PNP.


First off, you need to understand that PNP _is *not*_ separate from Express Entry... it is a _provincial_ program attached to the _federal_ Express Entry program. You don't need to have a PNP to join the Express Entry pool, but _you *do* _ need to be in the Express Entry pool to take advantage of the 600 points that PNP offers... PNP alone _*will not*_ get you into Canada.

As for how to apply for PNP, you will have to apply directly to the PNP program of the province or territory you are interested in moving to and see what their guidance says.

Each province and territory operates its own PNP program and the rules and requirements for one province/territory's program won't necessarily be the same for another's program and applying in one province/territory _*will not*_ result in your application being lodged in another's program... you have to apply to each provincial program individually.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

vmkrish2002 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a score of 380+ points and would like to know, the duration before I am called up for a Visa Invitation.


With only 380 points, never.





> As per the trend, I have seen that the average base points in between 420 and 450 every month.


That is incorrect. I don't believe it has ever gone below 450.





> 1. What are my chances of getting an invite through the Express Entry Program. My Age is 30 years. Have 2 Degrees as per the WES report, IELT scores are 7.5 overall. Am Married but haven't got my spouse's IELTS or Educational Assessment done yet.


With the score you provided you don't have any chance.




> 2. If I dont qualify through the Express Entry program, how do I approach the PNP method.



Try Googling that.


----------

